# taking on water



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi there.Did I read somewhere that you can pay a small fee at some CC sites to pick up and dump water and use the facilities for a few hours? If so , does anyone know if there's one in SW Cornwall. Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's the Camping & Caravanning club, not Caravan Club. At sites with a MH service point you can use the waste water dump, toilet dump & fill up with fresh water and use the showers for £5 (I think that's the figure) for 3 hours. I think they call it a motorhome stopoff. Check on their web site for the ones where you can

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

The Caravan club are very sniffy about letting people just dump etc because they think it encourages wild camping


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Cheers for that . I'll take a look at the site directly. I thought I'd got it half right but a miss is as good as a mile !!


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Me again ! It's just £4.85 for three hours use of facilities and all the dumping and watering you could need. That's extremely civilised, isn't it ? Thanks once again.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

Do you have to be a member of the C&CC to be able to use this facility??


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well call me thick but I've read their website and I still don't actually know for sure ! I'll assume in that case that you probably do need to be a member. :?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe you do need to be a member. I am, and frankly, I think that charging members to take on water and dump grey waste is a bit of a liberty. I think that non-members could pay, but feel that members should get these basics for free and only pay if they want to use other facilities on site.
Just my opinion........


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Taking in water*



Waleem said:


> I believe you do need to be a member. I am, and frankly, I think that charging members to take on water and dump grey waste is a bit of a liberty. I think that non-members could pay, but feel that members should get these basics for free and only pay if they want to use other facilities on site.
> Just my opinion........


Hi

I have to agree. The UK is so primitive in it's views to motorhoming. Here in Italy - despite being winter - there are numerous places to take on fresh water - free - and also I know of various "Sostas" that are also free.

On the other hand, in defense of C&CC, I suppose if they did not charge, they could have a queue forming.

As I am writing this, I have just looked at a couple of camping websites in around Garda - one site charges 20 euros for a motorhome service - ie clean and dirty water etc.

Russell


----------

